# New TCR!



## carmy (May 18, 2004)

I just purchased a TCR composite frameset! I can't wait to build it up. I've been riding a Cannondale CAAD3 which was good but I would get a good beating by the end of a long ride. I liked the ride the way the Giant rode at the LBS. I'll be moving my Ultegra 9 components from the CAAD to the TCR. Any opinions on the need for a carbon stem/handlebar? The fork is carbon with an alloy steerer. Opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Carbon...Not for Bars and stems!*

I love my Carbon Fiber frameand crank arms, but I will not have a carbon stem or bars. Call me chicken but I have heard too many stories of the bars and or stems breaking. I want the parts that control where I am going to be metal!!


----------

